# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Onderzoek m.b.t. ruggenmergletsel

## Millennium

Dag NGF-leden,

Ik zal maar meteen met de deur in huis vallen: ik ben onderzoeker en zodra je dat zegt op een forum, klinkt dat al snel vies. Niet zo vreemd ook, omdat ik weet hoe vervelend dat kan zijn op een forum. 

Ik heb daarom eerst even een verzoekje geplaatst in de helpdeskhoek en aangezien er eigenlijk alleen maar positieve reacties op zijn gekomen, zal ik mijn oproepje maar hier op de juiste plek plaatsen.

Het is zo dat ik op dit moment onderzoek doe naar mensen met ruggenmergletsel die gebruik maken van hulpmiddelen voor hun blaasbeleid. Een erg specifieke groep dus, waarvan ik hoop dat ik die hier kan vinden. Het doel is om kennis en ontwikkeling te bevorderen op dit gebied en ik kan de hulp hierbij goed gebruiken. Als je zelf dus dergelijk letsel hebt, dan kun je het onderzoek invullen via de volgende link:

http://www.mrgworldwide.com/surveys/...dex.php?lang=3

Als je de vragenlijst liever telefonisch af wil laten nemen, dan kan dat door dat aan te geven in de enquête. Natuurlijk is alles geheel anoniem en worden de antwoorden nooit aan persoonsgegevens gekoppeld. Als dank voor het volledig invullen van het onderzoek krijg je bovendien een beloning van omgerekend zo'n 60 (75USD). Mocht je iemand kennen met ruggenmergletsel, dan kun je gewoon deze link doorgeven.

Heel erg bedankt alvast en veel plezier op het NG-forum!


Groetjes Sjoerd

----------


## Millennium

Voor het geval er onduidelijkheid over bestaat: met ruggenmergletsel wordt dus ook letsel bedoeld dat het gevolg is van een ziekte of aandoening (zoals MS). Hopelijk helpt dit.

----------


## Millennium

Iedereen die de enquête al heeft ingevuld: heel erg bedankt!

Ik heb echter nog altijd respondenten nodig, dus schroom vooral niet om de vragenlijst in te vullen.

----------


## Millennium

Dag NGF-leden, 

*Omdat er enthousiast is gereageerd op de oproep om deel te nemen aan het onderzoek is het maximum aantal inmiddels bereikt. Het heeft vanaf nu dus geen zin meer om de vragenlijst nog in te vullen. Iedereen die dat al gedaan had heel erg bedankt!*

----------

